# Homemade Goat milking machine



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

I have tried to make a homemade milker. I finally just sucked it up and got this one. The video makes it super easy to use. I like that it is made by "regular" people/Goat owners. They sell them on amazon

Watch the video and then you can click here to buy one on Amazon 
http://amzn.to/2t5BOQb


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have one of those. It was great when I was first starting out. After a couple years my hands built up stamina, my procedure got better, so I no longer use it. I can milk 3 goats out quicker than using the milker on one and the clean up afterwards.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice... I think it is great for people with arthritis or people who try and pack to much stuff in one day!

Sent from my LGLS755 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Actually, I find it takes longer. The stream isnt as robust as my hand milking. You have to monitor the vacume so its like you cant do something else at the same time. 
Well except maybe sing.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

I made one of those milkers a few years ok, worked ok but I find I can hand milk a lot faster than it. And the chance of damaging the teat are pretty high if you don't have a gauge to monitor the pressure


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Robinsonfarm said:


> I made one of those milkers a few years ok, worked ok but I find I can hand milk a lot faster than it. And the chance of damaging the teat are pretty high if you don't have a gauge to monitor the pressure


That very issue has been brought to my attention. We use this milker.


----------

